# VGA cables on ebay from Hong Kong. Too good to be true?



## moneycat25 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hey

I'm hunting for VGA cables. At my local gadget store they are usually about $100 for audio and video. There are always a ton of auctions on ebay for VGA cables from Hong Kong for like $0.01 and $5.00 shipping. Are these offers too good to be true? Has anyone had any good experiences taking this road?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I assume you really mean HDMI cables not VGA (which are widely available cheap). I'd be hesitant. You might try searching google not ebay: Found This One


----------

